# interior cabinet struts or props



## duktale1966 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a 1996 Pace Arrow Vision class A,
I need to install the struts or props for the center overhead cabinet, it is directly over the TV , not sure what or how to replace them as the original ones were missing when I purchased the rv used,  Have tried several gas shocks but have not found the correct ones yet,
the connectors are still installed from the missing struts and are approximately 11 inches apart, I have no idea of how strong of a gas one I should use or try to find spring loaded shocks instead of gas shocks.
today I looked at a similar rv and he had shocks that were only 6 and a half inches long, 
would appreciate any info anyone may have regarding my problem
thanks, 
Bob


----------

